# Police Officer Dale Woods



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Police Officer Dale Woods*

Colerain Township Police Department, Ohio

End of Watch Monday, January 7, 2019

Write a Reflection

Add to My Heroes

Suggest Updates

Share
*Dale Woods*
Police Officer Dale Woods succumbed to injuries sustained three days earlier while moving traffic control devices at the scene of a previous crash on Colerain Avenue near Harry Lee Lane.

The initial crash involved a vehicle striking a utility pole during a period of rain, requiring the utility company to respond to make repairs. Officer Woods was moving a traffic cone as part of the road closure when a pickup truck struck him.

He was transported to Cincinnati Medical Center where he passed away after his organs were donated.

Officer Woods had served with the Colerain Township Police Department for 15 years. He is survived by his wife and three children.

*Bio*

Age 46
Tour 15 years
Badge Not available
*Incident Details*

Cause Struck by vehicle
Incident Date Friday, January 4, 2019
accident scene

{"lat":"39.2155600","lon":"-84.5851900"}

LODD Mapping FAQs
*Contact*
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:

Chief of Police Mark Denney
Colerain Township Police Department
4200 Springdale Road
Colerain, OH 45251

Phone: (513) 321-2677

*Most Recent Reflection*


----------

